# Internet Cafe load



## abellm (Oct 4, 2009)

An internet cafe is opening soon and the cafe will provide 22 computer stations. These will primarily be used for emailing and internet browsing.
Each station will draw right at 5 amps for each machine per the Data Plate. Total branch circuits required? Derating? Several opinions have emerged....looking for more.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

abellm said:


> An internet cafe is opening soon and the cafe will provide 22 computer stations. These will primarily be used for emailing and internet browsing.
> Each station will draw right at 5 amps for each machine per the Data Plate. Total branch circuits required? Derating? Several opinions have emerged....looking for more.



I would be shocked if the units draw 5 amps but based on 5 amps I provide at least eight 20 amp circuits.

Derating is another isue all together and has to do with the number of current carrying conductors run together so with the info you have provided we cannot tell if derating is required.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I did a coffee shop in 2008, and they used "thin clients". They're sort of like computers, but not really. I think each station used just over 2 amps, including the monitor.


----------



## abellm (Oct 4, 2009)

*Internet Cafes*

Thanks for the responses on the Internet Cafe. Even though the Data Plate shows the max. load 3.5/240vac on the CPU and 1.5/240vac on the monitor, the actual draw is hardly much more than the 2 amp draw.
I will continue to recommend evenly divided number of P.C.'s per circuit.
8ea. 20 amp circuits or 8ea. 15 amp circuits. Based on the other existing cafes, the usage is barely 30 percent at any one time! Thanks Again..:thumbsup:


----------

